# my latest



## xxplod (Jun 19, 2010)

my latest is a cranberry/tart cherry wine started today. with a SG of 1.110 
i pitched 1/2 pk of Lalvin EC-1118 just now. I hear that this wine takes a long time to finish but with very good results

Bud


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 19, 2010)

How big of a batch Bud?

I wouldnt have hesitated to use th whole pack of yeast but it should be just fine. That 1118 is a powerful yeast it should be fine. But be known that cranberrry has natural benzoate in it, and it may give ou some trouble for th ferment to start.

If you have any trouble you may want to think about being ready to create a starter, to "jumpstart" it.

Don't be shy, post the recipe for us, we would like to see what you're up to!!

LOL


----------



## xxplod (Jun 19, 2010)

thanks -- i used a starter learning a bit from all of you... its a two + gal recipie that i found and kinda {tweeked it}

two gal 100% pure cranberry juice
7 cups of sugar
4 oz of tart cherry conc
1 lb / 450 grams raisins boiled to soften them up
1/2 teaspoon pectic enzyme
2 teaspoon acid blend
1/2 pk Lalvin EC-1118 had it left over from last batch i put togeter, 
2 teaspoon yeast nutrient / energiser
2 campden tablet

now im gonna need more empty bottles for sure
im getting ready to bottle my 1st apple wine and my hard cider tomorrow 
its cleared up real purty lol

Bud


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks good to me.


----------



## xxplod (Jun 21, 2010)

*re pitch?*

its been two days and nothings happing should i repitch?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 21, 2010)

When making cranberry or blueberry you should use a full packet as these two fruits are tough ones. They naturally produce benzoate which is a yeast prohibiter so it needs all the help it can get. You know you dont need Campden tablets with musts like this. Did you wait 24 hours before pitching the yeast after adding those Campden? I would add a few mashed up bananas on the top as yeast absolutely love that.


----------



## xxplod (Jun 21, 2010)

yep i waited -- and ill try adding some naners first -thanks wade.

Bud


----------



## xxplod (Jun 21, 2010)

Wade E said:


> When making cranberry or blueberry you should use a full packet as these two fruits are tough ones. They naturally produce benzoate which is a yeast prohibiter so it needs all the help it can get. You know you dont need Campden tablets with musts like this. Did you wait 24 hours before pitching the yeast after adding those Campden? I would add a few mashed up bananas on the top as yeast absolutely love that.



WOW i added two bananas and stired it in and it BLEW UP! I THINK its working now LOL
thanks wade.

Bud


----------



## Wade E (Jun 21, 2010)

Anytime my friend! Yeast just love nanners!


----------



## xxplod (Jun 21, 2010)

*2 more gal*

i started 2 gal of raison/mixed berry starting sg is 1.119. if i read it corect
ill pitch in the morn.
im still not real sure on the hydro thing. all i know for sure is iv got about 22 gals of differnt wines iv variuos stages and i just hope some turn out good LOL oh yea and damn ill be needing a bunch more *empty bottles *to cork em real soon .heck iv even got a fancy floor corker. haha. im getting way to into this stuff!!

Bud


----------



## NSwiner (Jun 22, 2010)

When I start any wine with Cranberry in it I use a slurry plus some yeast depending on the size of the batch & have no problem getting it going .I hear yuo about the bottles I need to go to recyclers on Friday to get some more .


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

Bud, soon you will need intervention.

We have a WMA(wine makers anonymous) meeting on Wendsdays in Wades basement.

It never seems to do any good though. All we do is sit around and drink Wades wine and brag about our own!!!


----------



## xxplod (Jun 23, 2010)

LMAO sound like a plan. ill be there.


----------



## xxplod (Jun 28, 2010)

RACKED MY CRANBERRY today its at 1.030 started at 1.110 so if i did my math right its at (ABV): 10.5% it tastes good not too tart not too sweet looks kinda deep pink color, you think maybe i did something right? will it keep on doing its yeat magic and get stronger or what?


Bud


----------



## countrygirl (Jun 28, 2010)

some cold apple wine or hard cider sure sounds good for a hot day like this


----------



## NSwiner (Jun 29, 2010)

xxplod said:


> RACKED MY CRANBERRY today its at 1.030 started at 1.110 so if i did my math right its at (ABV): 10.5% it tastes good not too tart not too sweet looks kinda deep pink color, you think maybe i did something right? will it keep on doing its yeat magic and get stronger or what?
> 
> 
> Bud



Do you think it won't go a lower SG which would make that 10.5% alc low ? They usually go down to around SG - .994 average or lower .


----------



## xxplod (Jun 29, 2010)

it just may, i dont see and bubbles in my airlock tho.


----------



## xxplod (Jun 4, 2011)

*not too shabby*

this batch of win fineshed real nice --took about a year but im happy.


----------

